# Ironic?



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

don't get me wrong I think TAM is the best I truly need it as an outlet. but isn't it Ironic
that the topic "long term success in marriage" is right above "coping with infidelity"?
married ten years? check. success? ah no crash and burn failure. I just look at that title and sigh
nope thats not my area.. I get to go to Coping with Infidelity -as if anyone does cope. I'm comparing
-life turnouts not how great Y'all are for sharing here

its like you're at the rental car place and they pull up a BMW and you start to go for it but another
person takes it then your car comes and its a kia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> don't get me wrong I think TAM is the best I truly need it as an outlet. but isn't it Ironic
> that the topic "long term success in marriage" is right above "coping with infidelity"?
> married ten years? check. success? ah no crash and burn failure. I just look at that title and sigh
> nope thats not my area.. I get to go to Coping with Infidelity -as if anyone does cope. I'm comparing
> ...


or a Yugo


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

:iagree:


Blindasabat said:


> don't get me wrong I think TAM is the best I truly need it as an outlet. but isn't it Ironic
> that the topic "long term success in marriage" is right above "coping with infidelity"?
> married ten years? check. success? ah no crash and burn failure. I just look at that title and sigh
> nope thats not my area.. I get to go to Coping with Infidelity -as if anyone does cope. I'm comparing
> ...


:iagree:


----------

